# bazooka tubes anyone?



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has them in their car, the size of the speakers in the tube, and the wiring...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Bazooka Tubes*

Honestly...bazooka tubes tend to sound better in single cab vehicles like trucks and hatchbacks. They will give you enough bass in a sedan, unless your goal is to wake the neighbors. I have never really been a fan of the tubes, but they do have their place in certain applications. You will probably get much better results with a single sub in the proper enclosure and adequate power. It will cost a little bit more than a bazooka, but you will like the results a whole lot more


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I agree with SentraStyleEMW, spend a little bit more and get better sound, its worth it over the bass tube. Ive also heard that they blow easily.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Bazookas*

The bazookas don't really blow easily...the problem with them is that people try to get more out of them than what they were designed for. If you only listen to them at volumes that they were designed to handle...the will last for years


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

A 10" rockford or pioneer sub sounds nice 

Here is my forecast:

$200 or less headunit
$100 or less monster cables

$xxx amp?
$xxx 10" sub + box

$150 rockford speakers (rear)
$100 panasonic speakers (front - the only ones that fit in the front?)

$xxx tweaters?

This is starting to sound expensive


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*What?*

$100 panasonic speakers (front - the only ones that fit in the front?)

Um...panasonic speakers are not the only speakers that fit in the front. You can fit just about any 6.5" speaker that you want to fit in there


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i only have 4 6 1/2 inch Kenwood speakers, that handle 200 watts for only 59$ a pair.... and they sound damn nice


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *i only have 4 6 1/2 inch Kenwood speakers, that handle 200 watts for only 59$ a pair.... and they sound damn nice *


where did you buy them from?
are they 3way speakers?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope so... I got em at Best Buy a few weeks ago. Im thinking of going all out with pics in my car.... ill give ya pic


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

If you are interested in buying a bazooka I have a an older style RS series tube... It has a 10" speaker and I think it is 150 watts... IF ya want it E-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

$200 or less headunit
$80 or less monster cables

$150-250 amp
$Rockford Fosgate Punch HE RFP3410 10" sub $79 + $30-40 box

$40-100 speakers (rear)
$40-100 speakers (front)

$20-30 tweaters?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Proxlamus I think that 200W is the max, I work there at Best Buy, and if anyone needs Bass Tubes I can get them cheap, along with MA Audio and MTX. I've got a big list. PM me sometime or email me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Omega: How cheap can you an mtx amps for? Let's say something over 800 watts?


----------

